# got the LS model rims suck....



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought LT1 rims from a seller on eBay for pretty cheap. And I just swapped the tires from my LS stock rims since they're both 16". Then I sprayed them gunmetal black. I love them. They look way better than the stock LS steelies with the hubcaps and I get compliments on them all the time. Oh and don't go with the Walmart hubcaps please. They're cheap and they look horrible IMO. Better to leave the stock hubbies than go with those.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eco and 2LT are 17's and the LTZ sports a set of 18's. You can throw on a used set of 18's from the LTZ and be fine to get rid of the cheap look/feel of the LS. I did this on my other car and was satisfied enough by that. As for the wheel covers, I was going to go that route of black/gray with red rally stripe on the lip if I got the LS trim. Last minute test drive and numbers crunch the ECO was only $1300 more MSRP over the LS so I took that into factor for what wheels, and a touchscreen radio for example would set me back. LT are 16 and the


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I bought LT1 rims from a seller on eBay for pretty cheap. And I just swapped the tires from my LS stock rims since they're both 16". Then I sprayed them gunmetal black. I love them. They look way better than the stock LS steelies with the hubcaps and I get compliments on them all the time. Oh and don't go with the Walmart hubcaps please. They're cheap and they look horrible IMO. Better to leave the stock hubbies than go with those.


nice, and i wouldnt go with that, i am slightly cheap but not that bad.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

well got my cruze all cleaned up its a champagne silver mattalic, but looks more silver then anything at times. 
what yall think straight black rims, chrome, or something like this in the link which is what i am liking. http://www.carid.com/motegi-racing-wheels/mr107-black-machined-859978.html 

i am going to keep the same 215/60 (size unknown at this time) tires or something like that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you can, find the 2011 LS hubcaps as they were the best ones out there. They look like the Eco wheels.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> If you can, find the 2011 LS hubcaps as they were the best ones out there. They look like the Eco wheels.


looks nice, and is that the blue ray color? wanna trade cars lol. i would have gotten that color but the dealer didnt have it in my price range plus they had the ugly blue and the one i got now. and i didnt know about it till i saw one in person.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That's not mine, that's hers. My car is the BGM one I'm shooting over the hood of.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

oh she has a good choice in color.

so back to the task at hand what rim color would look good on my car. i think chrome maybe a little to much?


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

see i do plan on going with a dark headlight housing, so i think the rims i linked will be good?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Chrome won't go well with your color. I'd go black, 2lt or ltz wheels with that one. Ltz looks the best. 

I'll trade you my 2011 caps for yours.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

If you want new wheels, go to tirerack.com and put in the year, make, model of your car and look... They've got a variety of wheels that will fit your Cruze, even if you don't buy from there, you can get a idea of what a really good price on wheels are, as well as find out about the bolt pattern and offset that is needed. You can get 16" painted alloy wheels for as little as $69, 17" start at $79... there are many wheels for under $100 each, steel wheels are $71 each. If you want 18" for some reason, be ready to pay over $100 each, like $120 or so.

I believe all Cruzes have the TPMS (tire pressure monitoring system) so you will need to re-use your old sensors, or pay up another $40/wheel to get new ones. You can easily operate a Cruze without them, but my understanding is that a local tire place won't legally be able to sell you a new set of tires and wheels without them. Tire Rack will sell you a set of wheels and tires mounted without sensors, but you are supposed to get a local place to install the sensors. I personally think this is kinda silly that a local shop can't instal your tires/rims without them, but apparently that's considered disabling a safety feature and not allowed by licensed mechanics.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

Mick said:


> Chrome won't go well with your color. I'd go black, 2lt or ltz wheels with that one. Ltz looks the best.
> 
> I'll trade you my 2011 caps for yours.


thanks and i think chrome would be to much for that car and i will have to think about that one. may end up keeping the stock ones for when i sell/trade the car i dont think i will get much more for the aftermarket rims?


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

iggy said:


> If you want new wheels, go to tirerack.com and put in the year, make, model of your car and look... They've got a variety of wheels that will fit your Cruze, even if you don't buy from there, you can get a idea of what a really good price on wheels are, as well as find out about the bolt pattern and offset that is needed. You can get 16" painted alloy wheels for as little as $69, 17" start at $79... there are many wheels for under $100 each, steel wheels are $71 each. If you want 18" for some reason, be ready to pay over $100 each, like $120 or so.
> 
> I believe all Cruzes have the TPMS (tire pressure monitoring system) so you will need to re-use your old sensors, or pay up another $40/wheel to get new ones. You can easily operate a Cruze without them, but my understanding is that a local tire place won't legally be able to sell you a new set of tires and wheels without them. Tire Rack will sell you a set of wheels and tires mounted without sensors, but you are supposed to get a local place to install the sensors. I personally think this is kinda silly that a local shop can't instal your tires/rims without them, but apparently that's considered disabling a safety feature and not allowed by licensed mechanics.


mine has that system, i dont care for it that much. but its nice to quickly glance at the pressure. 


hopefully, i can make these tires last.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2014cruse+ls said:


> thanks and i think chrome would be to much for that car and i will have to think about that one. may end up keeping the stock ones for when i sell/trade the car i dont think i will get much more for the aftermarket rims?


Yeah keep the steelies for winter if you live in winter area and or aren't using the Ram as a suitable winter beater.


----------

